# Caravan Fire/Explosion on Orbitur Camping.Algarve.



## 118187 (Nov 14, 2008)

I do not know if this news has reached the UK but I am sure many members have stayed on this site. There are conflicting reports as to whether this was a camping car or caravan and if the fire was caused by gas or other ignition.
http://algarveresident.com/story.asp?ID=31737


----------



## BJT (Oct 31, 2008)

Just back from Portugal, and I read this in a paper while there. Later reports suggested that the fire was caused by a lighted candle, and the explosions were tyres bursting from the heat. Either way it is very sad.


----------

